# wanting to buy new RV!



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

*where can i get the best deal on a new travel trailer in houston/dallas/austin area? thanks*


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Genuine RV in Nac has the best prices so far, at least in texas


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*"Genuine RV in Nac has the best prices so far, at least in texas"*

X2!!

But their customer service is horrible - so bad that I drove to Alma, Arkansas to buy my toyhauler. I couldn't believe that during a recession that a customer purchasing a RV would be shunned (this was before the pipeline rush to buy RVs).

Depending on what you want, there are several folks on the internet that will sell for a more than reasonable price - and even deliver to you.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

The one we are looking at is the cheapest in OK.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Speaking from experience I would try the boat and RV shows if you can hold out until the next one. We got ours at the SA Boat show for ~&7,000 below MSRP for the same model per Jayco’s website. They also threw in the brake control, weight distribution/anti sway package as a special incentive for the show. 

Crestview RV was the biggest dealer at the show and the one we purchased from and I couldn’t be happier with their customer service so far. My only complaint is the 1,000+ page catalog they have, too many cool new toys/parts to buy in one place!


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Just bought a new rv at Holiday World in Katy. Very pleased.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Never Backlash said:


> Just bought a new rv at Holiday World in Katy. Very pleased.


Did they neg on the price? They have been the highest of the dealers ive checked


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

berto said:


> Did they neg on the price? They have been the highest of the dealers ive checked


When my dad bought from them, they matched Genuine's price.


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

I appreciate the responses..spent some time at holiday world wednesday and i am waiting to hear back from salesman on best pricing on a couple units. Camping world is a great place for accessories but they are extremely PROUD of there rvs. most expensive of all so far..very little negotiating..I'm going to go to Terry Vaungs and hoovers tomorrow.


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I went to lone star rv in spring and was in the show room for 30 min. Not one person came up to me. I walked by the sales offices and I was the only customer in the store. Horrible customer service in my opinion and rumor has it that there service dept. Isn't any better. FYI


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Give Cliff Jones Rv in Sealy a call. 979 885 3554


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Have you checked hoppers tv? They had good prices at the last show.


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

I will check them out..thanks


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Holiday World took off $10,000 off asking price up front. Then made me an offer on my old trailer without seeing it.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Bought mine from Holiday World in League City. I shopped for 3 years working with the same salesperson (Tim) the entire time. He was patient and when I finally pulled the trigger, I was happy with the price that I negotiated with them. Customer service seems to be good so far. I considered buying from RV wholesale online but there were some negatives that I did not want to deal with. Seems like the fall is when the price is the lowest. They seem to put the new year model out at the end of the year.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That's way above and beyond patient!!!....


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

We bought ours from Terry Vaughn in Alvin. Very easy and good experiance and happy with the price.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

If you don't absolutely got to have a new RV .... check out PPL Motorhomes. They have some that are "like" new.


----------

